# topwater reds & random happenings



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Went out for a couple hours this afternoon to play with some shallow water reds on the falling tide. Had overcast skies and glassy conditions where the fish were gonna be sittin to start off. Started walkin the dog and got some blowups and brief hookups from peckerhead-sized bluefish (even had one come up beside the boat and investigate while my lure was just hanging there motionless). Couple casts later i get a good explosion in 1' of water and bring this 30" to the boga after several hard runs.










I had caught a couple more upper/overslot reds both topwater and subsurface when i decided to toss out the ol mirrodine. It gets nailed as soon as it hit the water. Missed it, but it came back. Had it on for a few seconds, and it felt like a nice fish but not a red. About that time i go slack and see a 10-12 lb bluefish clear the water shaking its head (and a mirrodine). Unfortunately my 20 lb fluoro leader was no match and i lost a $7 lure. Good to know they're roaming around inshore though.

Went right back to catch reds right after that, all 25-30" fish and full of energy in the warmer water.





































Decided to leave them alone and call it quits after half a dozen or so. As for the random happening...the last fish i caught had a 3/0 1/16 oz powerlock with several feet of 20 lb leader stuck in his backdoor...










I knew it was probably mine, but couldnt remember breaking off any fish with that hook this spring/winter. Then i remembered i had snapped off my leader while casting a few weeks ago and the lure went sailing. I'm guessing the fish must have picked up the doa jerkbait off the bottom, eaten it, and passed it through its system. Go figure.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

NIce rescue.

I was gonna ask about Your compass heading in regards to how the crow flies from Eagles Nest, But I can probably imagine.

Later-


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

Nice Redfish, and the fish is cool also! When did you switch from Wildy to Heritage?


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

just a test drive today but we'll see.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice fish Ryan! You didn't happen to find those XTools pliers floating around the ships did ya  

skunk


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

nice fish. all i can say for that drum is OUCH


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice haul. Good job.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Ryan nice Pups and real nice Redfish. The entire set-up looks just like mine right down to the color, location of the scotty, pliers in the boat and judging from the smaller front hatch that's the 14'er too just like mine. I've got 3 yaks but that one is definately my favorite.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

That's only a demo boat. I really wish the 14' had a larger hatch up front like the 12' has. The 12' would probably be a little more versatile for the different types of fishing that i do as opposed to the 14' but i'm still not sure. I really dont think there is that much difference in "speed" between the two anyhow. Also i kinda like the cupholder in the cockpit of the 12. Makes a good holder for my downrigger ball anchor i use in shallow water.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Ryan,

What color Mirrodines do the pups prefer? I've never tried Mirrodines before but used 52MR's successfully last year fishing at night for specks and pups. Thanks!


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

i know from experience that reds, trout, flounder, and snook all like the 18 (dark green back, silver body) and 808 (black/gold/orange), but i bet most of the other colors would work just because of the flash and action. also try the mirrominnow. same action and flash, just longer profile like a glass minnow.


----------

